# Fandom Mafia 4 [Game]



## Vipera Magnifica

The contrysides were nice and the plants were singing and the birds and the sun was almost down from the top of the sky. the mood was set for the mafias quest to kill the townspeople where they were. The mafias looked around the countrysides and said “its a good day to do what has to be done by us and help each other to defeat the enemys”.

*Night Zero has started. 48 hours until morning.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

When the townspeople woke up the next morning, they found a rather shocking sight waiting for them in the Town Square. A man clad in Giant's Armor was lying flat in the middle of the plaza, the pavement cracked around him. Something _huge_ had crushed the man to death, and the Mask of the Father across his face had been split in two under the enormous weight. A Chaos Zweihander sword lay next to the body. The blade was clean, evidence that the victim did _not_ get back up and pwn his assailant. 

THE LEGEND DIES. 

*Zero Moment is dead. He was TOWN.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Wargle

So he got Dark Souls then. 

Hmm. I guess it's safe to say that he was killed by the mafia, unless the whole crushing thing is too relevant, however I doubt we should go on a witch hunt based on it. It'd be too easy


----------



## DarkAura

Man, being the first one dead in a game like this must've been real _soul crushing_.  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Stryke

Just wanted to say I won't be able to participate in this day phase or the next. Happy discussing!


----------



## M&F

This is truly the Dark Souls of N0s.


----------



## Zero Moment

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOsck7jYUsE


----------



## Music Dragon

Vipera Magnifica said:


> The contrysides were nice and the plants were singing and the birds and the sun was almost down from the top of the sky. the mood was set for the mafias quest to kill the townspeople where they were. The mafias looked around the countrysides and said “its a good day to do what has to be done by us and help each other to defeat the enemys”.
> 
> *Night Zero has started. 48 hours until morning.*


Mom has dead!



DarkAura said:


> Man, being the first one dead in a game like this must've been real _soul crushing_.  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)





Metallica Fanboy said:


> This is truly the Dark Souls of N0s.


~YOU DIED~


----------



## Superbird

Well. Does anyone feel like taking responsibility? Anyone?


----------



## JackPK

Aaaaaand flavor from something that I haven't read/watched/played. Oh well ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

You all probably know by now my attitude on the mathematics of abstaining vs. randomly lynching, so I won't harp on it. We don't seem to have much (any?) info to work with yet, so I'll go with whatever the bandwagon ends up being.


----------



## Autumn

i'm also someone who may not participate much in the discussion bc i literally just moved into a new place!!! and im by myself. lol

but yeah that sure is a dark souls death i guess


----------



## Flora

(I'm on vacation with Internet access for two weeks, so I'll be able to respond but not quite as frequently as I'd like)

Oh uh. Yeah. Death.

I'm sure the method of death is meaningless (especially considering VM as a whole) but...maybe that's a clue? Who knows.


----------



## Eifie

Ooh! Death!


----------



## JackPK

Eifie said:


> Ooh! Death!


----------



## Eifie

JackPK said:


>


----------



## sanderidge

_henry _

aaand fire emblem husbands aside, I have no understanding of dark souls other than that it's very hard??


----------



## Superbird

So does a mass identityclaim seem like a bad idea? It would at least give us something to talk about, and most likely have little use in trying to figure out our roles.

For example, I'm Igor from the Persona series.


----------



## Autumn

I'm a person from Ace Attorney Investigations 2 which I don't want to actually say who because spoilers and AAI2 is Important not to be spoiled.


----------



## Wargle

_Death walks among you_

Meaning, I'm Gabriel Reyes/Reaper


----------



## DarkAura

I'm the ever paw-some Chat Noir from Miraculous Ladybug~


----------



## sanderidge

I'm Terra Branford from FFVI.


----------



## Flora

Neku Sakuraba from The World Ends With You, yo.


----------



## Wargle

ITT no one I've heard of ever. Gonna be lotsa googlin for me


----------



## Music Dragon

I'm Curly Brace from Cave Story! _Sugoi_, or something! Such a bubbly personality!



Wargle said:


> _Death walks among you_
> 
> Meaning, I'm Gabriel Reyes/Reaper


I've never actually played Overwatch, so correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Reaper like a bad guy? Not that flavor necessarily means anything, but I feel like Reaper is definitely a killing role of some kind, hehe!


----------



## Wargle

In the lore, yes. Originally Gabriel Reyes is a good guy in Blackwatch (sister organization to Overwatch), before he betrays the team by planning a mutiny and blowing up the HQ in Zurich, which "kills" himself and Jack Morrison (Soldier: 76) but they both survive (well... Reaper is actually dead but w/e) then he becomes the mercenary Reaper, joins (his official position is unknown atm) Talon, and hunts down former Overwatch members


----------



## M&F

My identity is a secret. It could cause an international incident if everyone finds out I've been goofing off out here, after all! Because that's what happens when the ambassador of Babahl in Japanifornia sneaks off. I mean, hypothetically speaking, since I'm totally not the ambassador of Babahl in Japanifornia. At all.

But, just since I mentioned Babahl! Does anyone here feel the sudden urge to travel there and maybe spend a ton on our tourism industry? No? Would these coupons change your mind, perhaps?

(I'm Colias Palaeno from Ace Attorney Investigations.)


----------



## JackPK

I'm Ned Stark, from the A Song of Ice and Fire books. (My role would be equally compatible with the book flavor or the Game of Thrones show flavor, so I assume VM just picked the book because on Tumblr I frequently post book-approving/show-critical things.)


----------



## JackPK

Autumn said:


> I'm a person from Ace Attorney Investigations 2 which I don't want to actually say who because spoilers and AAI2 is Important not to be spoiled.





Metallica Fanboy said:


> My identity is a secret. It could cause an international incident if everyone finds out I've been goofing off out here, after all! Because that's what happens when the ambassador of Babahl in Japanifornia sneaks off. I mean, hypothetically speaking, since I'm totally not the ambassador of Babahl in Japanifornia. At all.
> 
> But, just since I mentioned Babahl! Does anyone here feel the sudden urge to travel there and maybe spend a ton on our tourism industry? No? Would these coupons change your mind, perhaps?
> 
> (I'm Colias Palaeno from Ace Attorney Investigations.)


Also, is this doubling-up weird to anybody else or just me? Does anybody else have doubled-up fandoms with another person who's already claimed?


----------



## M&F

JackPK said:


> Also, is this doubling-up weird to anybody else or just me? Does anybody else have doubled-up fandoms with another person who's already claimed?


While it does seem gently strange, I have a strong feeling it's happened before. Even if it didn't, there's the fact that I haven't provided an interest list to VM, so he might not have been able to come up with something else for me.


----------



## Autumn

excuse u it's ace attorney investigations 2. totally different


----------



## Wargle

Metallica Fanboy said:


> While it does seem gently strange, I have a strong feeling it's happened before. Even if it didn't, there's the fact that I haven't provided an interest list to VM, so he might not have been able to come up with something else for me.


I mean it's literally _in_ your signature. Not giving you Colias would be a crime.


----------



## Autumn

meanwhile im the one who badgered vm to death to play aai2 because it is Debeste so There


----------



## DarkAura

So anyone else feel like identity claiming purrhaps before we go for the abstain train?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

The day finally drew to a close, with nary a single vote cast. With little reason to suspect anyone in particular, there was no need for mob violence... _yet_.

*No one was lynched.
48 hours for night actions.
*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

The townspeople woke up once again, and shuffled into the Town Square. They soon discovered that, much to their relief, no one had perished overnight. Would this opportunity give them the extra time they needed to snuff out the mafia?

*No one has died.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Superbird

Lucky doctor, perhaps, or lucky roleblocker? Either way, good for whoever prevented a kill last night. Did anyone get any notifications that might tell us what happened?


----------



## Wargle

_Too easy._

I have nothing. I miss notification roles. I feel so blind :c


----------



## I liek Squirtles

hello, yes, sorry
i am at a summer program and have only recently started to recheck the forum 

i am dipper pines and that is all for now, i must return to debate prep! toodles!


----------



## JackPK

Nothing to report from me, either.

In addition to doctor/roleblocker, other possible explanations off the top of my head could include inactive scum, jailkeeper, poisoner... and that's just off the top of my head, from things I can remember seeing in the last year or so. I'm sure there are even more possibilities.


----------



## kyeugh

i'm near!  fufufu.

nothing to report here...  but i'm certainly not complaining about the lack of a death.  i don't have any particularly valuable input on it, though. :/


----------



## sanderidge

bLEAGH I forgot I have a family trip starting tomorrow :( I don't think I'll be completely gone and I don't talk that much anyway but just putting that out there.

In other news... I have no news. :/


----------



## Music Dragon

Augh! No death and no new information!? That means it'll take even longer before we can start lynching people and have actual fun! Gah... Urge to murder MF rising...


----------



## Autumn

why MF specifically?


----------



## Stryke

Well, in other news, I'm back. And since everyone else is identity claiming, I will too: I'm Mega Man! Specifically, I'm from the second game. No, not the Game Boy one... no, not Power Fighters... X2? What? No! The regular second game from 1988!


----------



## Superbird

Autumn said:


> why MF specifically?


Because it's Music Dragon. He has this vendetta against MF for some reason. 

Though MF hasn't replied yet. I would like him to say at least something, just as for everyone else. C'mon, people, I'm trying to fish for _useful_ information! How is town going to win if we can't get enough info to base deductions on? Or how is mafia going to win if they don't pull off their deception earlygame and let it hold?


----------



## Stryke

Well, anyway, heres a convenient list of who's who, all in one place:

Nira: ???, ???
Flora: Neku Sakuraba, The World Ends With You
ILS: Dipper Pines, Gravity Falls
DarkAura: Chat Noir, Miraculous Ladybug
JackPK: Ned Stark, A Song of Ice and Fire
Stryke: Mega Man, Mega Man 2
Superbird: Igor, Persona series
Faorzia: Terra Branford, Final Fantasy VI
MD: Curly Brace, Cave Story
MF: Colias Palaeno, Ace Attorney Investigations
Wargle: Gabriel Reyes/Reaper, Overwatch
hopeandjoy: ???, ???
Autumn: ???, Ace Attorney Investigations 2


----------



## JackPK

Stryke said:


> Well, anyway, heres a convenient list of who's who, all in one place:
> 
> Nira: ???, ???
> Flora: Neku Sakuraba, The World Ends With You
> ILS: Dipper Pines, Gravity Falls
> DarkAura: Chat Noir, Miraculous Ladybug
> JackPK: Ned Stark, A Song of Ice and Fire
> Stryke: Mega Man, Mega Man 2
> Superbird: Igor, Persona series
> Faorzia: Terra Branford, Final Fantasy VI
> MD: Curly Brace, Cave Story
> MF: Colias Palaeno, Ace Attorney Investigations
> Wargle: Gabriel Reyes/Reaper, Overwatch
> hopeandjoy: ???, ???
> Autumn: ???, Ace Attorney Investigations 2


No death last night, nobody claiming anything that might have caused it, and *hopeandjoy* hasn't even spoken this whole game? Sounds to me like inactive scum is pretty likely.


----------



## Stryke

JackPK said:


> No death last night, nobody claiming anything that might have caused it, and *hopeandjoy* hasn't even spoken this whole game? Sounds to me like inactive scum is pretty likely.


Don't so quick to assume: this mafia game started on the 14th, yet hopeandjoy was last active on the 11th. She hasn't gotten a chance to say anything, defend herself, or use a night action, so let's not hold it against her; I'll *abstain* for now.


----------



## JackPK

Stryke said:


> Don't so quick to assume: this mafia game started on the 14th, yet hopeandjoy was last active on the 11th. She hasn't gotten a chance to say anything, defend herself, or use a night action, so let's not hold it against her; I'll *abstain* for now.


Ah, I didn't think to check her last-online date. (Is that functionality turned on for everybody? I swear I remember trying to check on people for ASB stuff awhile back and only seeing "offline", with no last-online date. Can people opt out of displaying it or something?) I'll *retract my vote*, then.


----------



## M&F

Whoops, apologies the impromptu radio silence. I forgot to mention I was going to be on a trip.

Anyways, I guess this is roughly as many character claims as we're getting, so, now that we're past that, just let me point out that "flavor doesn't determine alignment" doesn't necessarily apply here. Besides the fact that no such thing was listed in the rules, previous Fandom Mafia games (at the very least, the ones VM ran) did actually select villainous (or, at least, dodgy) characters for mafia roles.

I'm not going to ninja-lynch anyone right now, since I'm kind of late to the party, but let's be keeping an eye on anyone with such a claim, hm? Wargle immediately comes to mind, naturally, although I also need to go pull the receipts on some unfamiliar characters around here. Note also that this doesn't immediately clear anyone who's claiming an innocuous character, seeing as anyone who's already caught wise to this pattern may already have falsified their flavor claim as a safeguard. And, of course, Nira and hopeandjoy who haven't claimed yet are particularly likely to falsify a flavor claim now if either of them is mafia, so keep an eye on that.

And also, inactive don is definitely a possibility -- being that VM's mafias usually have dons rather than factional kills -- but hopeandjoy would also have been inactive for the N0 kill, so, it couldn't have been her unless VM was being gracious towards other mafia players and then those also proceeded to be inactive.


----------



## Stryke

I'll *retract my vote* as well.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Whoops, I forgot to be posting here! Summer classes suck.

Anyway, yeah there's no way I'm scum. I haven't been online in over a week.

I'm someone from Gintama, for the record.


----------



## DarkAura

Stryke said:


> Autumn: ???, Ace Attorney Investigations 2


Well, actually, she might have already claimed.




Autumn said:


> meanwhile im the one who badgered vm to death to play aai2 because it is Debeste so There


I know like _nothing_ about Ace Attorney, but a quick google search tells me that Debeste is indeed a character from that series, though the name is apparently a fan translation of the character's actual Japanese name.


----------



## Autumn

DarkAura said:


> I know like _nothing_ about Ace Attorney, but a quick google search tells me that Debeste is indeed a character from that series, though the name is apparently a fan translation of the character's actual Japanese name.


The game was never formally released in English, so the fan translation is what me and VM both played, by necessity, and therefore it makes more sense for either of us to use fan-names on an English forum in English mafia than care about the original Japanese names lmao.

That was more supposed to be a game reference (multiple characters get Debeste's attention by claiming that other things are "Debeste" and he himself refers to things as "Debeste") than a direct claim, but eh, i guess if you've already done a search than w/e. Yeah, I'm Debeste. Looking up his story is a spoiler for AAI2 if you haven't played it and want to, but basically he's an opposing prosecutor who is mostly completely incompetent but ultimately harmless lmao


----------



## Superbird

Metallica Fanboy said:


> And also, inactive don is definitely a possibility -- being that VM's mafias usually have dons rather than factional kills -- but hopeandjoy would also have been inactive for the N0 kill, so, it couldn't have been her unless VM was being gracious towards other mafia players and then those also proceeded to be inactive.


I don't think inactive don is the answer here. There are multiple mafia, and the way it's been in previous Fandom Mafias is that all of them can potentially send in the kill action. I see no reason that this wouldn't be the case here, so even if hopeandjoy is mafia it wouldn't preclude them from making a kill. Probably more likely that whoever sent the kill in was blocked somehow, whether by roleblocker or healer. And whichever of those it was, I'd say it's unlikely that the lack of deaths will continue to tomorrow.


----------



## kyeugh

Nira said:


> i'm near!  fufufu.


not sure what you guys are on about, i definitely claimed?  i'm near. from death note.

i think hope's inactivity is a rather good alibi… as far as i'm concerned there's no especial reason to suspect her right now. i can't say much else because i'm on an ipod touch, hahaha. i'll try to get to a computer soon.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

flavor text

*No one was lynched. 
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

The townpeoples wock up and sunlit was in the branches. they closed there eyes againstill tired. Butthe mafia wouldn’t let them sleep not today.

“Town its time to get up” said the mafia; there eys shinning. “Today is important today.”

“What is it Mafia” said the town awake right away. Then the people realizized what hapen.

“Ohmigosh we did a murder!’ the mafia squelled excercisedly. Today was the day they made aperson die!

The towns flicked outside not even waiting for they Mafia. But they cot up to them quick.

A man with long nose was laying on the grond. his body was crush to dead.

A girl in blue clothes was crying by next to the body. she turn to the townpepole and say "Master Igor was kill"

Ever body gasped.

"i found this next to the corps take a lok" she said. It was a black note book. Insied of the book was writen two names... Zero Moment and Superbird!

The town gasped. What does it mean?

*Superbird is dead. He was TOWN.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

_Death is not a hunter unbeknownst to its prey, 
one is always aware that it lies in wait. 
Though life is merely a journey to the grave, 
it must not be undertaken without hope. 
Only then will a traveler’s story live on, 
treasured by those who bid him farewell. 
But alas, now Superbird's life has ended, 
his tale left unwritten…_


----------



## Autumn

thats a thing that happened lmfao


----------



## JackPK

Vipera Magnifica said:


> _Death is not a hunter unbeknownst to its prey,
> one is always aware that it lies in wait.
> Though life is merely a journey to the grave,
> it must not be undertaken without hope.
> Only then will a traveler’s story live on,
> treasured by those who bid him farewell.
> But alas, now Superbird's life has ended,
> his tale left unwritten…_


Is this a Persona thing? That's what comes up when I google the first line. Does everyone pretty much agree it's probably just flavor? Or am I missing something in it that could be a hint?



Vipera Magnifica said:


> It was a black note book. Insied of the book was writen two names... Zero Moment and Superbird!
> 
> The town gasped. What does it mean?


Sure sounds like it means someone on the scum team (the don, if there's a don?) has Death Note as their flavor. Unless I missed someone while rereading the thread, that would point only to Nira, no?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

RIP
time for investigatives


----------



## Stryke

JackPK said:


> Is this a Persona thing? That's what comes up when I google the first line. Does everyone pretty much agree it's probably just flavor? Or am I missing something in it that could be a hint?
> 
> It's just flavor; I looked up the entire thing, and it's just something Igor says when you die in Persona.
> 
> Sure sounds like it means someone on the scum team (the don, if there's a don?) has Death Note as their flavor. Unless I missed someone while rereading the thread, that would point only to Nira, no?


Either that or someone's lying about their identity. But I admit the first option is more likely. And speaking of the thread, I'll update the list accordingly.


----------



## Stryke

Nira: Near, Death Note
Flora: Neku Sakuraba, The World Ends With You
ILS: Dipper Pines, Gravity Falls
DarkAura: Chat Noir, Miraculous Ladybug
JackPK: Ned Stark, A Song of Ice and Fire
Stryke: Mega Man, Mega Man 2
Superbird: Igor, Persona series
Zero Moment: ???, Dark Souls 3
Faorzia: Terra Branford, Final Fantasy VI
MD: Curly Brace, Cave Story
MF: Colias Palaeno, Ace Attorney Investigations
Wargle: Gabriel Reyes/Reaper, Overwatch
hopeandjoy: ???, Gintama
Autumn: Sebastian Debeste, Ace Attorney Investigations 2


----------



## I liek Squirtles

yo guys, turns out i have real informations

so last night superbird contacted me, saying he could speak out of thread with some people, and he asked me for some info

I told him that i targeted the same person for the past two nights, but sadly I couldn't remember who :( I've been so wrapped up in this program that i've completely forgotten who im targetting


----------



## Wargle

Sent box?


----------



## kyeugh

JackPK said:


> Sure sounds like it means someone on the scum team (the don, if there's a don?) has Death Note as their flavor. Unless I missed someone while rereading the thread, that would point only to Nira, no?


yeah, it really does seem that way.  i've been framed, apparently.  i'd plead my innocence but i think we should be wary about accepting hints that are that heavy-handed in the first place.  i feel like it should be obvious to everyone that VM wouldn't reveal who the mafia is that blithely; i assure you i'm town!  unfortunately i still have no leads.


----------



## Music Dragon

I liek Squirtles said:


> yo guys, turns out i have real informations
> 
> so last night superbird contacted me, saying he could speak out of thread with some people, and he asked me for some info
> 
> I told him that i targeted the same person for the past two nights, but sadly I couldn't remember who :( I've been so wrapped up in this program that i've completely forgotten who im targetting


... You can't remember what you've been doing this whole game!? That's so audacious that it has to be true! Hehehe! Well, your information at least gives us a pretty good idea of what Superbird's role was. Could be useful to know.



Nira said:


> yeah, it really does seem that way.  i've been framed, apparently.  i'd plead my innocence but i think we should be wary about accepting hints that are that heavy-handed in the first place.  i feel like it should be obvious to everyone that VM wouldn't reveal who the mafia is that blithely; i assure you i'm town!  unfortunately i still have no leads.


Hmm. Well, it does seem highly unlikely that the flavor would point out the killer straightforwardly. But on the other hand, it's too specific to just be a fluke, so I bet it means _something_...


----------



## JackPK

Nira said:


> i feel like it should be obvious to everyone that VM wouldn't reveal who the mafia is that blithely


Yes, hence why I just asked instead of boldfacing a vote immediately. Perhaps we have another scum role that can broadcast things, like in the last game I ran... or maybe it's related to who you targeted somehow? Did you happen to target either of them on either night?

ILS, surely you can check your "sent messages"? (Unless you don't have the forums set to save them; goodness knows my inbox/outbox are getting full enough that if I keep playing/running mafia games, I'll have to do a mass delete soon.)


----------



## sanderidge

sent messages are a thing in this forum? I just assumed that tcod didn't have it, bc I don't think I have it in my panel either.

(also death flavor that I understand for once! do you know how frustrating the persona deaths are. bc there are enemies with instakill spells and they actually hit and you _die_. i hate that poem)


----------



## JackPK

Faorzia said:


> sent messages are a thing in this forum? I just assumed that tcod didn't have it, bc I don't think I have it in my panel either.


Yup! It's not a sidebar option like a lot of forums; from your main private messaging page, there's a "Jump to folder" dropdown menu toward the top-center. From there, you can get to your sent messages (if you've been saving them; iirc the default is not to, and you have to opt-in somewhere in your preferences (or you can check the box for each individual message, but that's tedious)).


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

To enable the Sent Folder:

Go to your User CP --> Click Edit Options on the sidebar --> Look at the Private Messaging section --> Check "Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default"

It's probably a good idea to do that ILS, since you had the same problem in the last fandom mafia:


I liek Squirtles said:


> I had forgotten that I actually did. I forfeited my nights most actions and got confused. Later, I PM'd VM and asked him if I actually did send it in, and he replied by quoting what I sent him.


----------



## JackPK

So, uh, are we just gonna neither lynch nor vote to abstain nor talk at all?

Flora, DarkAura, MF, hopeandjoy, none of you have talked today. Nobody has any input?


----------



## Wargle

I guess I'll be the one to bite.




I liek Squirtles said:


> yo guys, turns out i have real informations
> 
> so last night superbird contacted me, saying he could speak out of thread with some people, and he asked me for some info
> 
> I told him that i targeted the same person for the past two nights, but sadly I couldn't remember who :( I've been so wrapped up in this program that i've completely forgotten who im targetting


No one else so far has mentioned anything similar to this. Not meaning ILS is lying, but even after he shared, no one else popped in to say "me too". So either some of the inactive people are who he visited, or people are intentionally withholding it. (Or Superbird could have not talked to anyone the first two nights, but that seems unlikely to me)

Did he share anything at all to you? Just pm'ed you saying he could, then asked for info?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Still unable to make a move, the townspeople retired to their beds for the night. They would not sleep easy, however, knowing that more deaths were soon to come. 

*No one was lynched.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

The townspeople woke up to a series of screams and loud noises coming from outside. When they hurried out to the town square, there was another crater where something huge had slammed into the Earth. This time, however, there was a trail of blood leading from the center.

A man was trembling with fear on the other side of the plaza. Some of the townspeople ran over to ask him questions. "Did you see what happened?" a woman asked.

"R... Rei... Rei Ayanami... she..." the man trailed off.

"Did you see who attacked her?" another man asked.

The man shook his head. "Something big just appeared.... and then disappeared... Rei was crushed... and..." the man had a lot of difficulty getting the words out "...she then started dragging herself towards NERV Headquarters."

Just then, the ground started shaking. Several Mass Production Eva units flew up into the sky, and an enormous white figure rose up, towering above the whole town.

"It's... started..." the witness muttered while shaking.

"What is? What's started? Tell me!" a man from the town shouted.

"The Human Instrumentality Project... SEELE's plan... to initiate the Third Impact"

The giant rose up and followed the Eva units into the Earth's exosphere. It then linked with them to create an enormous planet-wide Anti A.T. field that started to dissolve all its inhabitants into the primordial ooze of LCL. The souls of all the people on Earth were absorbed into the Egg of Lillith as everyone lost their physical forms.

As all of the souls merged into a single, complemented existence, the enormous white Lillith grew to roughly the size of the Earth and cradled the Egg in its hands. One human, a humble snake enthusiast, was singled out from this collective consciousness and given control. Would he accept this new form? The fate of humanity was hanging in the balance.

*hopeandjoy has died. She was TOWN.

Human Instrumentality has been achieved. ONLY THE GM MAY POST IN THREAD. In order to discuss or vote, players must send a PM of their message to the GM, and it will be published anonymously. You may submit as many messages as you want, but directly posting in thread will result in a modkill.

You have around 72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*LYNCH SOMEONE TODAY OR JACK GETS THE AXE*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

> I DON'T KNOW WHO MUSIC DRAGON IS BUT HE SOUNDS HANDSOME AND INNOCENT


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

> Human Instrumentality is an Evangelion thing, right? Nobody has claimed an Evangelion flavor, so is it more likely that someone's lying or that this is an aspect of the game unrelated to roles?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

> Well, thi$ i$ fun wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee intere$ting.... I gue$$ Rei Ayanami, the character mentioned in the flavor text, i$ a main character the Evangelion $erie$, which mean$ hopeandjoy lied about her role... oh well, nothing we can do about it now. $he probably activated thi$ power upon her death. $ince no one can $ay anything important without the lingering po$$ibility that the per$on i$n't who they $ay they are, all we can really do i$ lynch someone. Any idea$ on who?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

> lynch nira? they claimed death note and we have nothing else to go on


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

> Either them or Wargle, $ince $he roleclaimed a villain, and villain$ are usually mafia.





> What's up with that first message concerning Jack? Why is it different? I'm not familiar with Evangelion, so I have no clue what's happening.





> (for the record the last post in the thread at time of sending is "lynch nira? we have nothing else to go on")
> 
> eh sure, might as well... *nira*





> _That which doesn't kill you... makes you stronger_
> 
> 
> I'm curious about why hopeandjoy lied. They claimed to be a character from Gintama, but were from Neon Genesis Evangelion. They never even claimed a specific character, so it seems rather pointless to hide?
> 
> 
> Also I'm concerned about the after death posts lately. When Superbird died, we got a... poem?song? Now, on top of the post restriction, we get an ultimatum to lynch, or Jack dies.
> 
> ZM and Superbird both had their names written in a book (too obvious Death Note reference?), hopeandjoy was not. All three were crushed to death.
> 
> The one night without a death is even stranger now, since it seems like inactive mafia can be ruled out since it was bookended with successful kills.





			
				someone who doesn't even go here said:
			
		

> Nya ha! My hex worked!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

> Yeah, *Nira* seems like the only lead we've got, even if it's a weak one.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

> who invited Eifie


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

> In ca$e you all haven't noticed, everything in the po$t about how Jack would die if we don't lynch anyone i$ bolded. Including Jack$ name. $o, a$$uming we didn't lynch anyone again, Jack would've been lynched. Clever clever, anonymou$ per$on...
> 
> And I gue$$ we have lead$? All of the victim$ were cru$hed in the flavor text, $o that$ $omething. But the que$tion i$, who typically cru$he$ people out of all the remaining identitie$?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

> Do we know if the lynch-someone-today post is from one of us? It's not in a quote box like everything else. Could it be either an ultimatum from VM or part of a night action's effect?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

> Now that you mention it, that i$ a bit $trange. A$$uming that Jack gets killed during the next night if we don't lynch, then the healer role, whoever that i$, will know who to $ave. But if not, well... it$ probably be$t to lynch the person that$ more $hifty. I don't really think it'$ Nira; their exact words were "I assure you I'm town" when confronted, $o I don't think it's them. Wargle, on the other hand, $aid $he was Reaper, who i$ a confirmed bad dude. I haven't participated in the other Fandom Nafia$, but from what I heard, bad dudes are generally mafia. And when MF brought thi$ up, $he didn't try to defend her$elf at all. $o, yeah, I'm lynching *Wargle.*





> I guess *Nira* is our best bet then. I think it's safe to say the post about Jack was a GM post, not a player post


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

> Wargle's innocent, probably. Healed them the night there was no kill, so thats probably it.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

> I'm inclined to agree with lynching *Nira*.





> Just to be safe, I think that if we have an investigative (And I hope we do), they should inspect Wargle tonight to see if she's clean or not.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

> From now on, I'm going to refer to farts as "butt errors". ~MD


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

> hoooooold up, lynch train. inspector here
> 
> nira flipped innocent last night when i inspected them
> 
> (other results: first night superbird flipped innocent, second night i got no result from mf (this was the night with no death. maybe there was also some jailkeeping going on? idk), third night i checked mf again and found he's innocent, too)
> 
> in the absence of a firm suspicion i'll at least vote *wargle* to help get the bandwagon off nira


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

> I dunno if we should trust this inspector yet. There could very well be 3 mafiosi in our midst, or two mafiosi who picked a third (innocent) person to help cover their tracks.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

_♫ It all returns to nothing,
It just keeps tumbling down,
tumbling down, tumbling down ♫_

After a series of mental journeys and sudden realizations, the mass of souls decided that it's necessary to live life as individuals, and that to live life is to experience joy as well as pain, and other psychological shit like that. With Instrumentality rejected, the giant Rei/Lillith being began to decay and die, as the souls of the living returned to the Earth.

When the townspeople regained consciousness, they found themselves on a beach facing out to an endless crimson sea. Several crucified Eva units were scattered across the apocalyptic landscape. The severed Rei/Lillith head was partially submerged in the sea of LCL, lifeless eyes staring back at the town.

One of the townspeople crawled over to where Near was lying. He put his hands around Near's throat and began to choke the young investigator. The boy managed to cough out the words "how disgusting" before dying of asphyxiation.

When the townspeople later searched Near's belongings, they found no evidence that he was taking part in the killings. The townspeople then returned to their homes, anxious from having just had a Near-death experience.

*Nira has died. He was TOWN.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## kyeugh

THAT'S WHAT YOU GET
_FOR TRUSTING THE FLAVOUR_


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

The next morning, there were no deaths, no craters, and no flavor.

It was a nice reprieve after the... _stuff_ that happened the previous day.

*No one has died.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Stryke

Alrighty guys, I actually gots some info.

So, I have a one-time-only inspection power that I can use. Last night, I used it on Wargle, and she turned up mafia. So, um... I'm lynching *Wargle*, and I strongly recommend you all do the same.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I'd like to hear from Wargle before starting a lynch train.


----------



## sanderidge

The last time we hopped on a lynch train it went badly :/ as much as I'd like to get going I'm also nervous about this one? so yeah I'd like to wait for wargle


----------



## Wargle

_The hour of judgement is upon us._

Heh. I knew it. You're all just like Morrison. So proud, so arrogant. Can't see the lake for your own damn reflection. He might not have died in Zurich, but you won't be so lucky... No, you're not making it out of here.

_Death Blossom is ready._

You're probably expecting me to Shadowstep out of being cornered. You think I'm stuck in here with you. No. You're stuck here with me. And I'm going to make you pay for your arrogance.

_My ultimate is ready. Let's kill._

*DIE DIE DIE!*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Oh sHIT


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Reaper then reached into his cloak with both hands and pulled out a matching pair of Hellfire Shotguns. 

*DIE DIE DIE!*

In a blur of motion, Reaper spun around and emptied both his shotguns into the crowd, taking a number of lives.

*Stryke is dead. He was TOWN.
Altissimo is dead. She was neither TOWN nor MAFIA.*


----------



## Stryke

*explodes*


----------



## Autumn

Oh goddammit fuck this nonsense


----------



## I liek Squirtles

HOLD IT RIGHT THERE!

*Heroes never die!*


----------



## sanderidge

what just freaking happened

(also why is wargle not dead)


----------



## sanderidge

(don't these kinds of roles die if they hit innocents, I mean)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

A golden light surrounded the corpses of Stryke and Altissimo. The two victims got back up on their feet, back from the dead and fully healed.

*Stryke was revived.
Altissimo was revived.*


----------



## JackPK

wat


----------



## JackPK

Altissimo, care to explain why you flipped neither town nor mafia?


----------



## JackPK

Also, ILS, am I correct in making the obvious assumption that you were responsible for their revival?


----------



## Stryke

*unexplodes???*


----------



## Stryke

Thanks ILS!!

Anyway, I stand by what I said about Wargle, and from what you all just saw, you all should to.


----------



## Stryke

Also, if I'm correct in assuming this, "Heroes never die" is quote from the character Mercy... from Overwatch. So I guess we have someone else who gave a false identity... care to elaborate, ILS?

I feel like I'm being really ungrateful to the person who literally brought me back to life.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Lynching *Wargle*.



JackPK said:


> Also, ILS, am I correct in making the obvious assumption that you were responsible for their revival?


Yes, I'm responsible for it. I'm Mercy, not Dipper Pines.



Stryke said:


> Also, if I'm correct in assuming this, "Heroes never die" is quote from the character Mercy... from Overwatch. So I guess we have someone else who gave a false identity... care to elaborate, ILS?
> 
> I feel like I'm being really ungrateful to the person who literally brought me back to life.


Yeah, no problem! I said I was Dipper because Mercy's connection to healing is waaay too obvious (particularly considering the fact that the mafia includes at least one person familiar with Overwatch), and that would've painted a huge target on my back from day one. Now, obviously, I've exposed myself too much and will probably go down tomorrow. 

Ironically, I healed Wargle the first two nights. After that, I healed Autumn, and then MF.


----------



## Autumn

ok im back i was sleeping.

anyway i am not town or mafia because my shtick is the ability to stop someone getting lynched, which i can only use once per game, and obviously that is a role that doesnt exactly _benefit_ town


----------



## Wargle

_I'm not a psychopath... I'm a high functioning psychopath_

By bringing out the self-aligned, I've done more for the town than anyone else has. You should be thanking me. But instead you've dug yourself a hole. I did you a favor. Sure it cost a one-time inspector, but after that one shot he was worthless anyway. By exposing himself and bringing back the 3rd party, ILS has hurt the town deeply I'm afraid. Congratulations. I hope you're happy with yourself. When Altissimo targets someone tonight that can't use the Wraith form, you'll see what I mean.


_The reckoning draws near._


----------



## Stryke

Wargle said:


> Sure it cost a one-time inspector, but after that one shot he was worthless anyway.


Worthless? You wish; I still got some tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## Wargle

Stryke said:


> Worthless? You wish; I still got some tricks up my sleeve.


Doesn't do you much good when either altissimo/mafia target you tonight, unless one of your powers is saving yourself


----------



## Stryke

Wargle said:


> Doesn't do you much good when either altissimo/mafia target you tonight, unless one of your powers is saving yourself


Well... let's just say theres more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## Wargle

Just remember, watch out for the claws.


----------



## sanderidge

wow so aggressive


----------



## M&F

What do you mean, the Babahl Embassy twitter feed hasn't been posted in for like two weeks? I'm pretty sure I told Manny to keep posting while I- wait, Manny did _what_?

(Sorry for the reduced activity! I was traveling and then I was busy. It's not that I couldn't post, per se, but it's definitely that I didn't have anything to post that was worth the hassle of wrestling with my phone.)

Recknoning or no recknoning, it's as much in the mafia's interest as it's in ours to kill Altissimo tonight. It's a nearly guaranteed kill (if we're playing properly, at least) and it's better than sticking around to find out which factions she can potentially screw over exactly. But I guess somebody other than *Wargle* is gonna have to do it, eh?


----------



## Autumn

but thats Sad :(


----------



## Music Dragon

Autumn said:


> ok im back i was sleeping.
> 
> anyway i am not town or mafia because my shtick is the ability to stop someone getting lynched, which i can only use once per game, and obviously that is a role that doesnt exactly _benefit_ town


Okay, fair enough, but that doesn't actually give us any reason to spare you, right? I mean, if you're not town-aligned and your power is to screw over town, then... we're just going to lynch you next chance we get.



Wargle said:


> _I'm not a psychopath... I'm a high functioning psychopath_
> 
> By bringing out the self-aligned, I've done more for the town than anyone else has. You should be thanking me. But instead you've dug yourself a hole. I did you a favor. Sure it cost a one-time inspector, but after that one shot he was worthless anyway. By exposing himself and bringing back the 3rd party, ILS has hurt the town deeply I'm afraid. Congratulations. I hope you're happy with yourself. When Altissimo targets someone tonight that can't use the Wraith form, you'll see what I mean.
> 
> 
> _The reckoning draws near._


You got accused of being mafia and responded by immediately killing a bunch of people, so I'm definitely voting to *lynch Wargle*, but that being said... If you know something about Altissimo that we don't, you might want to reveal it now, before you die. It could be in the best interests of both town and mafia to do so.


----------



## M&F

Music Dragon said:


> Okay, fair enough, but that doesn't actually give us any reason to spare you, right? I mean, if you're not town-aligned and your power is to screw over town, then... we're just going to lynch you next chance we get.


Not lynch, kill. You never know which invulnerabilities or win conditions a third party player might have, but since Altissimo is ostensibly vulnerable to day kills at least, a nightkill would be our best bet.



Music Dragon said:


> You got accused of being mafia and responded by immediately killing a bunch of people, so I'm definitely voting to *lynch Wargle*, but that being said... If you know something about Altissimo that we don't, you might want to reveal it now, before you die. It could be in the best interests of both town and mafia to do so.


Eh, that sounded more like "I'm mafia but look, I ended up doing more for town than town did", which is a thing that happens sometimes, but not exactly a thing town should count on continuing to happen.


----------



## DarkAura

oh gosh dang oh darn I'm gone for a few phases and people are bringing back the dead you kids stop your necromancy y'hear



Stryke said:


> Well... let's just say theres more than one way to skin a cat.





Wargle said:


> Just remember, watch out for the claws.


ooh I want in on the cat train. uhhhhh... that'd be a _cat_astrophe, amirite????? 

dammit I _studied_ for this

...so anyway, *Wargle*, yeah?


----------



## Stryke

DarkAura said:


> uhhhhh... that'd be a _cat_astrophe, amirite?????


Oh man, I _cat_ believe I missed that! I mean, you've gotta be _kitten_ me! They don't call me the pun master _fur_ nothing!


----------



## DarkAura

Pfft, amateur move, tryna shoehorn in as many cat puns as you can. This sort of thing requires _finesse_, you gotta wait for the right _meow_ment to strike.


----------



## Music Dragon

And where is Cool Cat?


----------



## DarkAura

*D̨̐̀̌̈́ͣ̑̆̒̚͏̷̞͍̮͍̣̜̤̭̫̮̻̭͍̖E͙̫̣̪̟̓̅̐̇̽ͧͧ̀ͅR̓̾̇̓͏̵̤̠̻̦̲͖͖̺̙͝E͊̍̌̓̓̽̓̔́͏͖̦͓̠̪̮̯̭̘̮̟͎͍̪̥͈̺͢ ̴̶̶̡̠̪͖̮̖͓̻̮̎͊̏ͣ̄̿ͭ̓ͯ̀̚H̸̨͕̦̝̱̮͈͓͎͕̩̹̬̱̰͙̮̦̬́ͩ͛͂́̆͂̑͂̽͌͒̈́̌̈͋̑ͣ͘͜͜Eͨ͑̄̅̑͆̄̓̒̅̽ͫ̀̽̆̾ͩ̀͏̯̝͕͚̖̻͔̜̣̜̭́́͠ͅ ̢̤͙̦͕̜̤͕͌̎ͮ̍ͯ̃͋ͤ́͞͞Ḯ͑̎̀̉ͫ̀̐̽̀͝͏̪̠͇̫̤̼̪S͙̟̺̘̯̠̻̝͖̼͖̺͚̳̿ͤ̀̈́̍ͤͭ̍͟͞͝*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

The town turned quickly on Reaper, and after a brief struggle, the mercenary was reduced to nothing more than a bloody corpse. Unlike his two victims from earlier, however, he would stay that way. 

After inspecting Reyes' belongings, the town found decisive evidence that Reaper was indeed working against the town. Unfortunately, there was no evidence linking him to the other mafia members.

*Wargle has died. She was MAFIA.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

When the townspeople woke up in the morning, there were still nine people left. Although not everyone looked in the best of health, they were still in the land of the living.

*No one has died.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## M&F

So, let me just state for the record that I'm feline very betrayed that you all went and started the puns and ended the Day Phase before I could pitch in. Call me catty for dragging it out like that, but it's the truth.


----------



## M&F

But speaking of betrayal, either the mafia didn't try to kill Altissimo, or one of our own protected her. Neither of those things would be smart moves, fyi.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

This is a pleasant surprise. I fully expected to be dead. 

The flavor could indicate a poisoner in our midst. Also, I healed DarkAura last night.


----------



## JackPK

So... what do we do today?

Since Altissimo was successfully killed yesterday and didn't blow up everything like an activated alien would, we can deduce that she was not an activated alien at that point. But since there was no death today, she might be activated now... if she's an alien at all. She might be some other kind of self-aligned role.

I'm really not inclined to gamble on lynching her, but idk what else to do. This game has been blindsiding me consistently since that day where we were all anonymously posting via PM.



Autumn said:


> anyway i am not town or mafia because my shtick is the ability to stop someone getting lynched, which i can only use once per game, and obviously that is a role that doesnt exactly _benefit_ town


I'm not really sure what to make of this, either. What's your win condition? Can you win alongside the town (or alongside the mafia) if no one of the opposite faction is left?

True, a one-use-only "no lynch" button certainly could benefit either town or mafia depending on the circumstances, but so could almost every standard role except inspector, so I don't see how that merits it being a full-blown self-alignment.


----------



## Stryke

JackPK said:


> So... what do we do today?


Well, we've had 0 luck or clues as to who the mafia are, save for the inspection I brilliantly and marvelously used on Wargle, but like I said, that was a one time thing, so I won't be able to pull anything of the sort again. Heck, we don't even know how many mafia are even LEFT. We could lynch Altissimo, but we don't know if her claim about lynch-stopping is viable (although I'm inclined to believe it, since her identity is that of a lawyer, and lawyers are good at defending people on trial). But even if we do lynch her, she could easily stop that from happening. And if she can't, well, what good would that do us? We wouldn't be any closer to finding any mafiosi out, and we'd be down a player, making us easier pickings for the mafia. Now consider this: 5 people are dead, you all already know mine and Altissimos alignment, and I very highly doubt that ILS is mafia. That makes 6 people left to doubt. This is a pretty large game, so I'm assuming there's probably 3-4 mafiosi, of which we've lynched one. That means at least a third of the six I mentioned are scum! The best case scenario is we have a 50/50 shot of lynching scum, worst case scenario is 33/66 of scum lynchery. Both of those are pretty good odds, so let's take a chance. I won't start lynching anyone right now though, I kinda want to hear your guys thoughts and see if maybe theres something else we could try before jumping straight to lynching at random.


----------



## Autumn

I win if and only if I'm still alive at the end of the game, and I win alongside whichever faction won the game.


----------



## sanderidge

I honestly think it would be a stupider idea to lynch alti (in the case that she's telling the truth and isn't secretly planning to kill us by putting probes on us like the alien in epicmafia) than to try for a mafiosi. bc we _kinda _need to start getting the lynches right. we've only gotten wargle and this is concerning - in the other tcod games i've been I think we have gotten more than one by the first month. 

ok but does anyone with more mafia experience think the probe thing is likely in a slower-moving game like this


----------



## M&F

Faorzia said:


> I honestly think it would be a stupider idea to lynch alti (in the case that she's telling the truth and isn't secretly planning to kill us by putting probes on us like the alien in epicmafia) than to try for a mafiosi. bc we _kinda _need to start getting the lynches right. we've only gotten wargle and this is concerning - in the other tcod games i've been I think we have gotten more than one by the first month.
> 
> ok but does anyone with more mafia experience think the probe thing is likely in a slower-moving game like this


Actually, chances are we have a bit of a lead right now. Deaths have been sparse on both sides; assuming the absolute worst of the reasonable possibilities, 3 mafiosi are alive right now, out of 11 living players; we'd need to lose another 5 non-mafia to get in the killzone of win conditions.

Obviously, we still want to lynch mafiosi, although we'd be safe abstaining today. Lynching Altissimo is actually a bad idea for both town and mafia -- besides the obvious dangers of meddling with ever unknowable win conditions, we all have more to gain from trying to take an useful player from the other team, rather than wasting the lynch on a player who appears to be of little consequence to both factions.

But as for actual scumhunting, I may have an actual angle for us to pursue: the lack of a death N1. This probably wasn't ILS's doing, since he healed Wargle that night. Inactive mafia seems unlikely to be the matter, also, since there were deaths before and after that day. Alien activation also seems unlikely -- if it's at all happened over the course of this game, it's most likely to have happened last night. The likeliest remaining possibilities are multiple healers and lucky roleblocking. Therefore -- if we still have a living roleblocker, they should come forward and claim their N1 target.

We might still be able to take some from the flavor, too, if we should still assume at this point that most/all remaining players are being honest about their flavor right now. To wit, the current flavor claim list:
Flora: Neku Sakuraba, The World Ends With You
ILS: Dipper Pines, Gravity Falls Mercy, Overwatch
DarkAura: Chat Noir, Miraculous Ladybug
JackPK: Ned Stark, A Song of Ice and Fire
Stryke: Mega Man, Mega Man 2
Faorzia: Terra Branford, Final Fantasy VI
MD: Curly Brace, Cave Story
MF: Colias Palaeno, Ace Attorney Investigations
Autumn: ???, Ace Attorney Investigations 2


----------



## M&F

... Well, then again, our mystery inspector from two days ago claims they got no investigative results N1, so, claiming an N1 block might actually be a phenomenally bad idea.


----------



## JackPK

Metallica Fanboy said:


> But as for actual scumhunting, I may have an actual angle for us to pursue: the lack of a death N1. This probably wasn't ILS's doing, since he healed Wargle that night. Inactive mafia seems unlikely to be the matter, also, since there were deaths before and after that day. Alien activation also seems unlikely -- if it's at all happened over the course of this game, it's most likely to have happened last night. The likeliest remaining possibilities are multiple healers and lucky roleblocking. Therefore -- if we still have a living roleblocker, they should come forward and claim their N1 target.





Metallica Fanboy said:


> ... Well, then again, our mystery inspector from two days ago claims they got no investigative results N1, so, claiming an N1 block might actually be a phenomenally bad idea.


So if ILS healed Wargle, the mafia targeted someone else who was protected somehow, and the mystery inspector got no results (I guess via roleblock, jailer or similar?), then we have to deduce that either the mafia and jailer both targeted the inspector, or we have a total of three of the following roles [ healer, jailer, roleblock, etc ], right?

If so, that would fill up nearly all of the living player list, no? We've got 9 people left alive; 2 or 3 of the above + 1 inspector + 2 or 3 mafia + 1 whatever Altissimo/Autumn is = 6 or 7 or 8.

I guess this is as good a time as any for me to softclaim that I'm none of the things on that list, so if we add me, that's 7 or 8 or 9 — meaning we know, approximately, all or almost all of the remaining roles, even if we don't know who matches up to what.

Right? Or is my logic totally flawed? (I wrote this all in one stream-of-consciousness strand, so I may very well have missed a big logical fallacy, lol.)


----------



## DarkAura

If it helps, I'm none of those roles either. So that'd make 8 or 9 if your logic's sound.


----------



## Stryke

DarkAura said:


> If it helps, I'm none of those roles either. So that'd make 8 or 9 if your logic's sound.


Neither am I... well, I AM, kinda, but not in the way you're thinking. Anyway, that brings us to 9, right?


----------



## JackPK

Yeah, I think that would put us at the following:

1. mafia
2. mafia
3. inspector
4. healer — ILS
5. healer/jailer/roleblocker
6. something self-aligned — Autumn
7. my role
8. DarkAura's role
9. Stryke's role ("kinda" not one of the above)

Of course mafia are not gonna truthfully identify themselves (and I wouldn't be surprised if our mystery inspector was also hesitant to claim to be something on the list and be a potential mafia target), so if and when more people claim that they're something not on that list, obviously either my logic's faulty or one or more people are lying about their role.

Stryke has been cleared as town by flipping, and MF too by our mystery inspector. Autumn is self-aligned, confirmed by flipping. ILS is effectively confirmed town by healing Stryke and Autumn.

That leaves me, Flora, DA, Stryke, Faorzia and MD, right?

It's probably still too early in the game to massclaim, but since I, DA and Stryke have softclaimed, do the other three of you (Flora, Faorzia, MD) mind doing so, too? Are your roles on the above list, or not on it?


----------



## Music Dragon

Hey everyone, I'm flying back to Stockholm tonight so I'll be unavailable for a day or two. I'll try to get a post up tonight though!


----------



## sanderidge

iirc Stryke has a jack-of-all-trades sort of role, right? and darkaura's not on your list and I'm not on it either. although right now I think i'm somewhat useless. 

however! I do have a possible other justification for Things That Happened that I am not sure that I want to share right now. I might be a reason that your logic is a bit off???


----------



## Stryke

Faorzia said:


> iirc Stryke has a jack-of-all-trades sort of role, right?/QUOTE]
> 
> Well, I don't remember stating it anywhere, but yeah, I might as well say it: I do. Mega Mans main attribute is that he eventually gets 8 different weapons with different uses, right? Well, I have 8 different night actions, with each one being related to a power in MM2. Some of them are simple, like a preventing someone from using a night action, or shielding a person from all night actions directed at them, but others are a bit more interesting. The catch is that I can use each power exactly once. Anyway, yeah.


----------



## sanderidge

Stryke said:


> Worthless? You wish; I still got some tricks up my sleeve.





Stryke said:


> Well... let's just say theres more than one way to skin a cat.





Stryke said:


> Neither am I... well, I AM, kinda, but not in the way you're thinking. Anyway, that brings us to 9, right?


ehh it just sounded like that when you were confronting wargle and talking roles earlier today. in any case it doesn't matter much bc you're confirmed town, but I am doubting the logic of the list jack posted bc there are at least three of us that don't fit here?


----------



## M&F

Hmmm, that shakes things up a little bit. For all we know the N1 no-death was one of those powers at work.

Stryke, if you roleblocked anyone N1, sharing who that was would be very useful, as would be the results from any information-gathering power you may have used by now. Any other night actions you take, though, should be kept inscrutable for now -- that way, the mafia won't know what to expect. And, well, keep any smack talk as vague as possible.


----------



## Stryke

Nope, didn't role block anyone that night, and the only info I gathered was that tidbit on Wargle.


----------



## JackPK

This day is lasting quite awhile, so I'm guessing VM wants us to actually vote on what to do instead of just abstaining by default as the timer runs out. Do we want to abstain, or try lynching somebody?

I don't really have any suspicions I'm confident enough in yet, but on the other hand abstaining won't get us any closer to winning.

I notice that Flora hasn't participated since the first day. That probably means she's not the mafia member(s) doing the killing, but she could easily be an inactive secondary mafioso. And whether she's town or mafia, she's not exactly helping us either way.

Would it be a good idea to lynch her? Or abstain? Or just sit here slowly talking, waiting for VM to decide to change the phase of his own volition?


----------



## Stryke

Honestly, thats who I was thinking of lynching, for pretty much that reason. And since we have 5 living people that aren't confirmed town or mafia, our odds of lynching a mafiosi out of them are pretty good. And for the cherry on top, her character, Neku Sakuraba, even though he was the good guy and protagonist of his game, he was kind of a jerk to begin with, which leads me to suspect that she's mafiosi. It's pretty , I know, but with how strangely the game has been going, I wouldn't be surprised if that were the case. So, with those points in mind, I kind of think we should lynch *Flora*... any objections/flaws in my logic I'm overlooking/otherwise?


----------



## JackPK

Yeah, sounds like a plan. Let's go with *Flora*.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

So, I'm going to be on a plane for like all day today, and after that I don't know when my next opportunity will be to post the end of day results. So let's shake things up a bit to make things interesting. 

*The phase ends in 5 hours.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

That's our best bet, then. *Flora*


----------



## sanderidge

bleagh ok

*Flora*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

The restless townspeople turned their anger toward Neku Sakuraba, who had been rather antisocial the entire time. He wasn't helping them to uncover the mafia, so what if he was one of them? Pulling out a length of piano wire, one of the townspeople snuck up behind Neku while he was arguing about his innocence, and strangled the boy. One of the townspeople, a Swiss doctor, was pleading with the assassin to stop, but the other townspeople held her back. Neku, his face turned blue, collapsed to the ground, dead from asphyxiation.

*Flora has died. She was TOWN.*

"Dr. Ziegler, you don't look so good" one of the townspeople commented. "In fact, you've been looking sick all day"

Mercy had gone quiet all of a sudden. Suddenly, she collapsed to the ground, writhing in pain and coughing up blood.

"Dr. Ziegler! Are you okay?" another person shouted.

The doctor stopped moving. One of the townspeople checked her pulse and found that her heart was no longer beating. Heroes... die?

*I liek Squirtles has died. He was TOWN.*

The townspeople, increasingly alarmed at the loss of their beloved doctor, returned home for the night. This night would be a crucial moment for all of them.

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Well shit


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Suddenly, daytime

*No one has died.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Stryke

Ehehe...


----------



## JackPK

That was fast. I assume that was one of your one-shot powers, Stryke?


----------



## Stryke

Yep, it makes the night end early, and renders any night actions sent in after I send in that one null and void, including mafia kills. Since we can't really afford to lose any more town, the mafia were probably going to kill me tonight cause I'm a wild card, and we need all the time we can get... well, you get the picture.


----------



## sanderidge

frick ok that was scary to wake up to, we really can't afford to lose more town. that was a good call!


----------



## sanderidge

and I guess you could say here comes the sun


----------



## Stryke

So, um, seeing as how an opportunity like this really won't come again, what should we do today?


----------



## DarkAura

We might have to go for a mass claim, I think.


----------



## M&F

Timing based powers? Such the swing.

Well, I'm not really sure about the claim that "we can't lose any more innocents" -- worst case scenario, we're still three players ahead of their bare minimum win condition. At least, I guess it _is_ plain to see the mafia isn't very interested in playing properly right now, if that poisoning was in lieu of a regular nightkill.

Anyways; we should probably lynch, and let's see. Our suspect list right now is narrowed to JackPK, DarkAura, Stryke, Faorzia and MD. Styrke seems unlikely to be one of the proper targets, although the possibility remains. If we assume he's innocent, and if we assume the worst as for mafia's remaining numbers, we have four possibilities, out of which three are scum -- that makes a 75% chance to hit the right one. With those odds, and with our current lead, we could honestly randomlynch, although I'd consider that a last resort.

If our mystery cop is still alive, now would be a good time for them to chime in; any clears would help to keep the list narrow and the odds ever better. But I guess there's a good chance that that was Dazel, in which case, fuck everything.

I don't think we need a massclaim right now, though -- and frankly, I'd really rather not reveal my role at this point. My odds of survival are bad enough with the clear.


----------



## sanderidge

dazel? :o


----------



## JackPK

For what it's worth, since MF is our only definite innocent at this point, if we _do_ decide to do a random lynch, he should be the one to randomly select. If anybody else picks, there's a decent chance it'll be a mafioso intentionally picking a townie under the guise of "randomness."

Also, yeah, I'm assuming Dazel is a typo?


----------



## Stryke

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Anyways; we should probably lynch, and let's see. Our suspect list right now is narrowed to JackPK, DarkAura, Stryke, Faorzia and MD.





JackPK said:


> since MF is our only definite innocent at this point,


Um, aren't you forgetting when I was killed by Wargle and showed up as innocent? I think it's reasonably safe to assume I'm in the clear. Anyway, I guess what I meant by "we can't afford to lose anymore town" is "the mafia is picking us off left and right and we don't know how to stop it before it gets bad."


----------



## JackPK

Oh, yeah, I did forget that! I guess somehow I had mixed up you and ILS. I was thinking of the fact that he had been strongly implied but not explicitly confirmed innocent by resurrecting you and Autumn.

So yeah, if we decide to random lynch, either you or MF should pick.


----------



## Music Dragon

Wait, what? MF is a definite innocent!? But... but that can't be...! How are we going to justify lynching him now? Hehehe!

...

Anyway! Random lynch could work, the odds are probably in our favor. And besides, it doesn't seem like any new information is going to surface, so it's not like we have many other options. There's massclaim, I guess, but MF has already said he doesn't like that idea, so.


----------



## sanderidge

(in case you're actually confused about things, check page seven! our super duper possibly dead mystery inspector cleared MF.)



> hoooooold up, lynch train. inspector here
> 
> nira flipped innocent last night when i inspected them
> 
> (other results: first night superbird flipped innocent, second night i got no result from mf (this was the night with no death. maybe there was also some jailkeeping going on? idk), third night i checked mf again and found he's innocent, too)


also I'm good either way, massclaim or random lynch, but it looks like we're going to pray to the rng today?


----------



## sanderidge

wait wrong prime number page five


----------



## DarkAura

So that really only leaves four choices, right? With Stryke and MF being _basically_ confirmed inno and Autumn already confirmed as third party, that just leaves JackPK, Faorzia, MD and me. Not counting myself and assuming there's only two mafia left, that's a solid 2/3 chance to lynch a scum.

ofc there's always the possibility that our mystery inspector was really just mafia that wanted to protect MF and took advantage of the anonymity to do so, but I can't imagine a gamble like that working if the actual inspector was alive.


----------



## M&F

Faorzia said:


> dazel? :o





JackPK said:


> Also, yeah, I'm assuming Dazel is a typo?


I meant Nira who goes by like 365894692 different usernames in different places and times.

And oh, yeah, I was under the impression Stryke was clear but thought I was just confusing it with him having a practically confirmed roleclaim. So that really does gives us 75% on a randomlynch, or 50% if we're not in that much trouble (and if we aren't, we can afford to mislynch).


----------



## JackPK

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I meant Nira who goes by like 365894692 different usernames in different places and times.


ohhhhh



DarkAura said:


> ofc there's always the possibility that our mystery inspector was really just mafia that wanted to protect MF and took advantage of the anonymity to do so, but I can't imagine a gamble like that working if the actual inspector was alive.


That's an intriguing idea. It would be ballsy to claim inspector and risk getting counterclaimed, but if the mafia decided to try it anyway and the inspector happened to have been dead already... they might have gotten lucky and sent us down a dead end.

Let me think this through for a moment. Everyone still alive has posted since MF asked the mystery inspector to come out (well, everyone except Autumn), and no one's claimed. So if none of us admit to being the inspector, what are the remaining possibilities?

> Mystery inspector is real, and still alive, but is keeping silent for some reason (this is probably a stupid decision on their part if this is true)
> Mystery inspector is someone still alive (or Wargle, I guess?) who was lying about being an inspector — probably a mafioso trying to help out their buddy MF, but I guess other convoluted possibilities could exist. Regardless of who or why, this would definitely cast doubt on the claim's credibility
> Mystery inspector was really Nira. Either he was an actual inspector and added his own name into his results to get himself off the block, or else he was making the inspector claim up entirely. Again, this would cast doubt on whether Nira really knew MF was innocent or was just throwing out a random name to appear credible
> Mystery inspector was Flora, which seems unlikely since she hasn't made any other posts here since the first day phase.

I can't think of any other possibilities, since no one but Nira, Flora and Wargle (who was mafia) have died since the inspector spoke. Alarmingly, many of these possibilities cast doubt on the credibility of the "innocent" result for MF. He may be innocent anyway, but at this point, if the mystery inspector doesn't speak up, I'm not sure we can trust that they were really an inspector.

So unless the mystery inspector decides to speak up, now I'm thinking that if we decide to random-lynch, we should have Stryke randomize it, with MF included among us.


----------



## kyeugh

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I meant Nira who goes by like 365894692 different usernames in different places and times.


but look how internet-safe i am!  i will never be killed by an internet strangeoh wait.


----------



## Stryke

So, are we random-lynching today? Cause I can't really guarantee if I'll be around to pick the lucky lynchee tomorrow...


----------



## M&F

Stryke said:


> So, are we random-lynching today? Cause I can't really guarantee if I'll be around to pick the lucky lynchee tomorrow...


Give it a spin at your earliest convenience, if you'd please.

If we've heard nothing from you by tomorrow, though, I'll take the liberty of rolling myself.


----------



## Stryke

Should I include your name with everyone else, like Jack proposed?


----------



## Stryke

Well, I rolled anyways, and the RNG have spoken:

*Music Dragon*, you have been chopped.

Unfortunately, you overcooked your appetizer, leaving it very dry. As for your sauce, it was... huh? This isnt the Food Network?? They told me the show starts in Studio 5 at 7!! Where's that network representative!?

(Anyway, theres the verdict. Sorry MD, I swear it was completely random!!)


----------



## JackPK

Sounds like a plan. 2 or 3 scum left out of 4 or 5 names rolled is pretty good odds. *Music Dragon*.


----------



## DarkAura

Coolio, *Music Dragon* it is then.


----------



## sanderidge

*Music Dragon*~ 

or is it doosic maggon


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

His fate decided, the crowd gathered around Ballos with a bloodthirsty look in their eyes.

"So, it's come to this. Fine then." he spoke "Go ahead and try to kill me. You won't stand a chance!"

The man then rose into the sky, transforming into an enormous stone with a face and then slamming into the ground, creating a shockwave. What followed next was one of the most frustratingly difficult bosses in video game history, but after defeating his four forms, the town eventually emerged victorious.

With Ballos no more, the town regained a bit of the confidence that they desperately needed. They then retreated to their homes, ready to face the night ahead.

*Music Dragon has died. He was MAFIA.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Music Dragon

Nyehehe! Don't think you've seen the last of me... I'll be back in the sequel...!


----------



## M&F

Y'know, I _was_ finding it very fishy that he wasn't nearly trying to get himself lynched for once.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

In the town square, the bodies of both Mega Man and Colias Palaeno were heaped together, lying in a pool of blood and metal. When the rest of the town arrived to see this gruesome sight, they began to realize just how dire their situation was. With only four townspeople left, the mafia was very close to achieving their goal. 

*Metallica Fanboy is MAFIA.

Stryke has died. He was TOWN.
Metallica Fanboy has died. He was TOWN.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Stryke

*re-explode$*


----------



## JackPK

Vipera Magnifica said:


> *Metallica Fanboy is MAFIA.
> 
> Metallica Fanboy has died. He was TOWN.*


So I guess someone has/had broadcasting powers and didn't realize someone was going after MF last night anyway.

Well, the question here is just what happened last night. Both Stryke and MF were our most-strongly-confirmed town members, so obviously both kills were mafia-motivated bc what innocent would be that dumb?

(Either that or Autumn's up to some shit and is lying about her role)

Anyway I think it's probably time for a massclaim since we only have four people left as it is.

I'm Ned Stark, a vigilante, flavored as such because Ned has a strong sense of justice and maintains that whoever passes judgment on someone must swing the sword himself. However, because of that same sense of justice, if I hit an innocent... I die, too. It's really sucky so I have not been using my power at all this game.


----------



## DarkAura

Oh, Autumn's definitely lying about her role, but it really doesn't matter when she's already confirmed to be third party.

Who else is left, Faorzia? I wanna hear what she's gotta say before I roleclaim.


----------



## Autumn

KEK


----------



## DarkAura

> TOP DEFINITION
> kek
> Kek literally translates to lol on World of Warcraft. When someone from the Horde side types lol in /say, members of the alliance side see kek instead. Not specific to Orcs.


I... are you like... an orc???????


----------



## Autumn

yeah sure lets go with that


----------



## sanderidge

dear orc pls agree with my master plan


----------



## JackPK

Aw, fuck it, why not. Let's go for it, Faorzia. We'll win this or we'll go out in a ludicrously arrogant blaze of glory. Either way, much fun.

I was lying. I'm actually mafia — Tywin Lannister, to be specific.

Autumn, if you vote along with us, we can force a lynch on *DarkAura*, the last town-aligned player. Then, if you're telling the truth, we can all win together. If you're lying, well... I guess we'll see tonight who will win.


----------



## sanderidge

well maybe not my master plan


----------



## sanderidge

let's go for *darkaura*!!!!


----------



## DarkAura

i'm feeling so purrsonally attacked right now


----------



## DarkAura

Y'know if I'm being purrfectly honest I don't appurreciate how totally rude you all are tryna lynch me without even explaining what the heckle is going on right meow. >:(


----------



## Autumn

*jackpk*


----------



## DarkAura

*JackPK*


----------



## JackPK

shots fired

@VM what is actually the procedure for a tie lynch vote?


----------



## sanderidge

well shit


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

The town took a vote, and although the vote was split between two lynch candidates, Tywin Lannister received one more vote than the other candidate.

Two of the townspeople overpowered Lord Tywin, while the other townsperson simply watched. One of the men took the Lannister's sword from him while the other held him down against the chopping block. Tywin Lannister, having realized his folly, did not put up any words of protest.

"So, Lannister, have any last words?" the man with the sword asked. He was met with silence. The man sighed as he raised his arms above his head.

Steel flashed. Blood spattered. A head rolled. Tywin Lannister was no more.

*JackPK has died. He was MAFIA.*

The game, however, was not over yet. It would almost certainly reach its conclusion by the next nightfall.

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK

fuck my hubris


----------



## Music Dragon

JackPK said:


> fuck my hubris


Hey, you were just acting in-character!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

(All actions are in, so let's keep this moving.)

Three townspeople went to sleep, and three townspeople awoke. The game was coming down to its final moments.

*No one has died.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## DarkAura

I get the feeling even if we don't lynch, someone's gonna bite the dust by the end of this day phase.

Hey Faorzia, what even _are_ you? I mean, you kind of have to be the last remaining mafia scum and all, but what's your power?


----------



## sanderidge

I'm a poisoner. You're gonna die.


----------



## sanderidge

*darkaura*, what are you??


----------



## DarkAura

Heh, knew it. Guess it was too much to ask fur some good luck for this unlucky chaton, huh? Meow unfurtunate.

I'm Chat Noir, at night I rule. That's really all you need to know, right, *Faorzia*? I'm gonna die regardless, after all.


----------



## Autumn

when is darkaura dying??? like end of day phase or what


----------



## DarkAura

definitely at the end of the phase, just like ILS.

so hey Autumn, I know your power isn't to negate a lynching or whatever it was, but if your real role is what I'm thinking it is, I'd say whoever you vote for doesn't really matter. If your win condition is to survive to the end, you've practically won.

Consider, though, that voting for me is totally useless if I'm already poisoned. That'd just leave you and Faorzia the following night, which would either kill you the following day phase or somehow put you at a stalemate. Super messy, yeah? It'd be totally cat-astrophic!

Voting for Faorzia means we both die today, though I'm riding on the outcome that I'd fulfill my win condition before actually dying (as I win when all the mafia is dead, so I mean, kicking the bucket like two seconds after Faorzia would teeeeechnically mean I'd win?). Either way, that'd still leave you the only left alive. Whatever your win condition is, you'd still automatically win.

Of course... on the off chance I'm _not_ poisoned, well, the game would still end at Faorzia's death. And if it didn't, then I guess we'd go through the next night still alive, because I don't have a killing night action, and I'm willing to bet you don't either. At that point I'd gladly vote for myself, because I would have already won.

do I have anything wrong here? Because they way I see it, voting to lynch Faorzia would be much more convenient for _you_.


----------



## Autumn

nahhhh you don't need to convince me i'm well aware of how things stand! *faorzia*


----------



## DarkAura

_eyyyyyyyyy_

these are so hard to find golly the things I do to stay in character to a memeloving scrublord


----------



## sanderidge

jACK NEXT TIME LET ME DIE FIRST


----------



## JackPK

well this game has gone from good to great


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*The Good, The Bad, and The Third-Party
*
"You're the one who's been killing us!" Cat Noir shouted "And all for a few lousy rocks!"

Kefka chuckled. "_You mean the Chaos Emeralds?_"

"Enough kitten around! I'm taking you down purrsonally, you sadistic clown!" Cat Noir declared, ready to strike. The intrepid hero pounced, ready to tear the villain to shreds, when suddenly, his heart stopped. All nines lives were gone in an instant.

*DarkAura has died. She was TOWN.*

"Son of a Submariner!" Kefka fumed "Where is that other clown? I swear, if he's run away, I'll-"

Kefka gave pause as a large floating object blocked out the sun. The hot air balloon overhead was losing altitude rapidly. Unable to escape in time, Kefka screamed as the basket landed on him, crushing him to death.

*Faorzia has died. She was MAFIA.*

The mastermind who was pulling the strings from behind the scenes hopped out of the basket with a laugh. It was he who spread the rumor that the townspeople were in possession of the Chaos Emeralds, and it was he who facilitated the ensuing bloodbath. All this death and destruction, and he only had to raise a finger to snuff out the last rat standing. His victory was absolute.

*The MASTERMIND wins. Congratulations, Autumn!*



Spoiler: ROLES



*Player: *Nira
*Role: *Near (Death Note)
*Description: *You are sided with the TOWN. As L’s successor, you have brilliant powers of deduction that allow you to inspect a player and determine whether they are TOWN or MAFIA. You win when all the mafia are eliminated. Good luck!

*Player: *Flora
*Role: *Neku Sakuraba (The World Ends With You)
*Description: *Your name is Neku Sakuraba. You can’t seem to remember how you died, but right now, you are in the Underground. The Reapers have one task for you, and if you complete it, you may travel back to the Realground for the rest of your natural life. Your task is to eliminate all of the MAFIA, and help the TOWN in achieving victory. During the day, you may go to the RG to participate in the town’s discussion and vote to lynch the mafia. During the night, however, you will return to the UG, where you can communicate privately with the souls of the recently departed. You may send and receive PMs from dead players during this time, and gather clues that will help you pinpoint the mafia. Be wary though, the mafia can still kill you during this time, and if you die, you will be unable to return to the RG. Good luck!

*Player: *I liek Squirtles
*Role: *Mercy (Overwatch)
*Description: *You are sided with the TOWN. Each night, you can heal another player and protect them from night kills. Once during the game, you may use your ultimate ability and resurrect any players who have just died by posting “*Heroes Never Die!*” in the game thread during the day phase. This will cause any players who have died during the previous night and the current day phase to be revived. You win when all the mafia are eliminated. Good luck!

*Player: *DarkAura
*Role: *Cat Noir (Miraculous Ladybug)
*Description: *You are sided with the TOWN. Your cat-like stealth allows you to follow another player undetected and watch all of their movements. Each night, you may investigate a player and see who that player targeted with their night action, if they have one. You win when all the mafia are eliminated. Good luck!

*Player: *JackPK
*Role: *Tywin Lannister (A Song of Ice and Fire)
*Description: *You are sided with the MAFIA, and will be working together with Ballos (Music Dragon) and Kefka Palazzo (Faorzia) to kill members of the TOWN. During the night, one of you may send in a kill action, and there will be a unique effect depending upon who sends it.
*Additional Effects: *A Lannister always pays his debts. If either of your fellow mafioso have just been slain, you gain an additional kill action if you carry it out the next night.
You may communicate with each other in the QuickTopic found here. You win when a town victory becomes impossible. Good luck!

*Player: *Stryke
*Role: *Mega Man (Mega Man 2)
*Description: *You are sided with the TOWN, and have a wide variety of powers to use against the mafia. Each of the following powers can only be used once:
Air Shooter – You can trap another player in a swirling vortex of air, blocking them from performing their night action.
Atomic Fire – If you use this, any players who target you during the night phase will be set on fire. At the start of the following day, the message “*[Player] was set on fire!*” will be broadcasted for all players who were set on fire. Aside from this, the fire has no other effects.
Bubble Lead – You may temporarily seal another player in a bubble, protecting them from night kills.
Crash Bomber – Throw a bomb at another player and it will stick to them. You can then detonate this bomb at any point later in the game by sending the GM the message “*Detonate Bomb*”. Whoever has the bomb will explode and die. Be aware, however, that anyone who targets or is targeted by the player with the bomb will have the bomb transferred onto them.
Leaf Shield – Using this will shield you from all night actions for one night. 
Metal Blade – By throwing this at another player, you can swiftly eliminate them.
Quick Boomerang – Throw these at another player to quickly stun them and learn of their alignment – whether they are TOWN or MAFIA.
Time Stopper – If you use this during the night, time will freeze, and the day phase will start early. Any actions sent in after you use Time Stopper will not be counted.
You may only use one power per night. You win when all the mafia are eliminated. Good luck!

*Player: *Superbird
*Role: *Igor (Persona series)
*Description: *You are sided with the TOWN. Each night, you may take another player to the Velvet Room, ensuring that they can neither perform nor be targeted by any night actions. You will also be able to communicate with this player outside of the thread for the remainder of the night. You win when all the mafia are eliminated. Good luck!

*Player: *Zero Moment
*Role: *GiantDad (Dark Souls)
*Description: *ITS TIME TO FUCKIGN PWN SOME N00bZ. Each night, you can choose to invade another player’s world as a dark spirit and kill them with your Chaos Zweihander (after taunting them several times, of course). SHIVA THE EAST? MORE LIKE SHIVA THE DECEASED LOL. You are town-aligned and win when all the mafia casuls are eliminated. Good luck!

*Player: *Faorzia
*Role: *Kefka Palazzo (Final Fantasy VI)
*Description: *You are sided with the MAFIA, and will be working together with Tywin Lannister (JackPK) and Ballos (Music Dragon) to kill members of the TOWN. During the night, one of you may send in a kill action, and there will be a unique effect depending upon who sends it.
*Additional Effects: *If you carry out the kill action, you won’t kill your target immediately. Instead, you will poison their water supply and wait for them to die at the end of the following day phase. This action cannot be blocked by a doctor.
You may communicate with each other in the QuickTopic found here. You win when a town victory becomes impossible. Good luck!

*Player: *Music Dragon
*Role: *Ballos (Cave Story)
*Description: *You are sided with the MAFIA, and will be working together with Tywin Lannister (JackPK) and Kefka Palazzo (Faorzia) to kill members of the TOWN. During the night, one of you may send in a kill action, and there will be a unique effect depending upon who sends it.
*Additional Effects: *Your magic powers have run out of control, and when killing your victims you transform into a giant boulder and crush them to death. If the kill is successful, any players targeting your victim at the same time will also be crushed to death.
You may communicate with each other in the QuickTopic found here. You win when a town victory becomes impossible. Good luck!

*Player: *Metallica Fanboy
*Role: *Colias Palaeno (Ace Attorney Investigations)
*Description: *You are sided with the TOWN. To promote tourism in Babahl, you are planning to throw a big party in the Babahlese Embassy, to which everyone is invited. Once during the game, you can throw a party by posting “*#cometobabahl*” during the night phase. This will allow everyone to communicate in thread for the remainder of the night. All night actions will be carried out the same as usual, and players cannot be lynched during the party. You win when all the mafia are eliminated. Good luck!

*Player: *Wargle
*Role: *Reaper (Overwatch)
*Description: * You are sided with the MAFIA, but work separately from the main mafia faction. If during the day post you post “*Die! Die! Die!*”, then any players who targeted you during the previous night will be eliminated. This will leave you quite vulnerable to being lynched, however, so be careful. Your goal is to help the mafia win. Good luck!

*Player: *hopeandjoy
*Role: *Rei Ayanami (Neon Genesis Evangelion)
*Description: *You are sided with the TOWN. You were created by NERV as part of the Human Instrumentality Project, and if you die in game your body will be absorbed by Lillith, thus triggering the Third Impact. All players will be fused into one consciousness, and any discussion and votes must be posted via the GM. This way, everyone remains anonymous for the remainder of the day. At the end of the day, everyone will regain their physical forms and the game resumes as normal. You win when all the mafia are eliminated. Good luck!

*Player: *Autumn
*Role: *The Mastermind* (Ace Attorney Investigations 2)
*Description: *You are neither TOWN nor MAFIA, though you will appear as TOWN upon inspection. You are the mastermind pulling all the strings from behind the scenes, and it is your goal to be the last player left standing by having all the other players kill each other. Each night you may do one of four things:
1) Deliver a message to another player anonymously via the GM
2) Broadcast a message to all players via the GM at the beginning of the next day phase
3) Leave fake evidence of your choice at the scene of the crime (this will fail if there is no death for the night)
4) Frame another player so that they will appear as MAFIA upon inspection for the rest of the night (you may also request for them to appear as another alignment, if you wish)
Using these deceptive tactics, you must try to become the last player standing. To make this possible, your vote will count as two votes. The game cannot end by normal means while you are still alive. Good luck!

*I have chosen not to use this character's name since it is a huge spoiler for Ace Attorney Investigations 2. If you have played AAI2, however, it should be fairly obvious who this is.





Spoiler: ACTIONS



N0
Stryke uses Atomic Fire.
Music Dragon kills Zero Moment.
Autumn frames Metallica Fanboy as MAFIA.
Nira inspects Autumn (Result: “Autumn is TOWN.”)	
DarkAura tracks hopeandjoy (Result: “hopeandjoy did not target anyone.”)

D1
No one is lynched.

N1
Superbird jails Metallica Fanboy.
I liek Squirtles heals Wargle.
Music Dragon tries to kill Wargle, but fails.
Autumn frames Wargle as MAFIA.
Nira inspects DarkAura (Result: “DarkAura is TOWN.”)	
DarkAura tracks Autumn (Result: “Autumn used an action on Wargle.”)

D2
No one is lynched.

N2
Superbird jails I liek Squirtles.
I liek Squirtles tries to heal Warge, but fails.
Music Dragon kills Superbird.
Autumn leaves a death note at the crime scene.
Nira inspects Metallica Fanboy (Result: “Metallica Fanboy is TOWN.”)	
DarkAura tracks Wargle (Result: “Wargle did not target anyone.”)

D3
No one is lynched.

N3
Stryke uses Leaf Shield.
Altissimo broadcasts “LYNCH SOMEONE TODAY OR JACKPK GETS THE AXE”.
I liek Squirtles heals Autumn.
Music Dragon kills hopeandjoy.

D4
Nira is lynched.

N4
I liek Squirtles heals Metallica Fanboy.
Music Dragon tries to kill Metallica Fanboy, but fails.
Autumn frames Wargle as MAFIA.
Stryke inspects Wargle (Result: “Wargle is MAFIA.”)	

D5
Wargle kills both Stryke and Autumn.
I liek Squirtles revives both Stryke and Autumn.
Wargle is lynched.

N5
I liek Squirtles heals DarkAura.
Faorzia poisons I liek Squirtles.
Autumn tries to leave a prosecutor’s badge at the crime scene but fails.

D6
Flora is lynched.
I liek Squirtles dies from poisoning.

N6
Stryke uses Time Stopper.

D7
Music Dragon is lynched.

N7
Stryke uses Air Shooter to block DarkAura.
DarkAura tries to track JackPK, but fails.
JackPK kills Stryke and Metallica Fanboy.
Autumn broadcasts the message “Metallica Fanboy is MAFIA”.

D8
JackPK is lynched.

N8
Autumn sends Faorzia the following message:





> hello this is altissimo, i just wanted to let you know that even though i voted to lynch jackpk i still have every intention of winning alongside the mafia, my main reason for doing so is that the game was going nuts and i thought it would be hilarious if it just came down to 3 people left, one mafia one innocent and me a third party followed by some sort of bizarre mafia/third party win (and yes my win condition does allow me to win alongside the mafia, and specifically that the mafia will also win and it won't just be me). i know it looked a lot shittier than it was but tbh i'm all about crazy victories lmao. if you can keep me alive we will win the game and it will be awesome!


Faorzia poisons DarkAura.
DarkAura tracks Faorzia (Result: “Faorzia used an action on DarkAura.”)

D9
Faorzia is lynched.
DarkAura dies from poisoning.

THE MASTERMIND WINS.


----------



## Autumn

eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## JackPK

OH MY GOD




also for the record, in case anyone doesn't want to bother trawling through the quicktopic, the "mystery inspector" on the day-of-anonymous-posting was me, I made it up as an attempt to bait the real inspector into counterclaiming. but then it turned out the real inspector was dead already! so that backfired ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Music Dragon

Well done!!

And to think we were so close to winning, too! If only Jack hadn't gotten himself killed just when we needed him the most, hehehe...

Good game, everyone. I enjoyed it a lot, even though I wasn't as active as I would have wanted to be!


----------



## M&F

I knew I should have gone with my gut and pretended to RNG JackPK. Who in good conscience trusts an ASoIaF character, any ASoIaF character? I was onto you creeps, all of you. Well, except Faorzia, I guess.

That sure was an interesting game all in all! And we have a very fitting winner, even if this could've been prevented easily if the mafia had listened to me instead of trying to kill me again. But I guess that was my own fault for gambitting like I had a role that was still useful this side of being confirmed (falsely, but, confirmed). That's also why we unfortunately didn't, in fact, all #cometobabahl.

I wonder how much of this mess could've been prevented if Nira had spoken up with those actual results, though... And also if Nira hadn't gotten lynched, but I wasn't around for most of that Day.


----------



## Autumn

"Actually, now that Altissimo is claiming she wins alongside whichever faction wins the game, what if we just... ignore her and hope she doesn't screw things up for us? Assuming she's telling the truth, it's win-win-win; (1) we don't have to worry about whether she's going to blow up on us as an activated alien, (2) she gets to win alongside us, and (3) we get to focus on the actual townies."

KEEEEEEEEEEK


----------



## Autumn

this was the best game ever sorry everyone


----------



## JackPK

Autumn said:


> "Actually, now that Altissimo is claiming she wins alongside whichever faction wins the game, what if we just... ignore her and hope she doesn't screw things up for us? Assuming she's telling the truth, it's win-win-win; (1) we don't have to worry about whether she's going to blow up on us as an activated alien, (2) she gets to win alongside us, and (3) we get to focus on the actual townies."
> 
> KEEEEEEEEEEK





Autumn said:


> this was the best game ever sorry everyone


for the record I was legitimately worried you were an actual alien


----------



## Autumn

i might as well be with all the shitposting i doooooooooooo


----------



## DarkAura

guess it really _was_ too much to ask for some Ladybug luck, ha ha!

This was super fun, so glad I got to die in the most unluckiest of ways! Truly, this was the most Chat Noir way to end up in a game like this. :3c


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Aaagh! I prevented a mafiosi from dying... at least I saved MF, though. Hehe. But I still revived Autumn? 

All in all, a fantastic game! Autumn really played us.


----------



## Zero Moment

The Legend sometimes dies :(


----------



## sanderidge

I feel so lowkey :D that was fun! 

the gambit was actually more fun that winning might have been.


----------



## Wargle

LOOK WHAT HAPPENED

I KILLED AUTUMN

IF NOT FOR ILS WE WOULD HAVE WON


----------

